# Traveling to Chicago



## Bonecrusher (Aug 7, 2010)

Anyone had any experience traveling to Chicago. I am planning on carrying until the state line. When I hit IL it will go in the trunk in a locked case unloaded and ammo seperate. I am staying with my brother in Chicago for 2 days. The locked case with the ammo will stay in his apartment. I can't find any laws that say I cannot do this. I just wanted to double check and see if any of you have seen anything different. 200 sets of eyes are better than one!


----------



## lotaluck (Dec 17, 2009)

I travel to Chicago often for work and hate it. For me staying in hotels down town it is next to impossible to store my gun legally so it stays home. They are against law abiding citizens with handguns.


----------



## 419deerhunter (Mar 23, 2011)

best advice.... steer clear of the whole state....


----------



## Red1 (May 3, 2011)

I've been to Chicago twice. After the 2nd time, I swore I'd take a 200-mile detour before I'd ever pass through that city again. Don't know about their gun laws other than that they/'re very strict.


----------



## Bonecrusher (Aug 7, 2010)

I can't stand it either. My brother goes to school up there and I have been to see him once. This time the wife has conned me into going to some Hair show up there this year. I am completely against but I have to go.


----------



## I Fish (Sep 24, 2008)

I'm sure somebody will blast me for this, but, I worked in and around Chicago for several years, passed through I don't know how many times, and, well, I just left it loaded in the center console. The way I saw it then, probably still would, I was better off taking the chance and having the protection if I needed it, then I was following their insane laws. I figured the only way I was gonna get caught is if an officer searched my vehicle, or, if I had to report it stolen, and what are the chances I would be searched? As long as you follow the other laws, how/why would they ever know? One thing though, I never left it truly un-attended. My truck was always locked if I wasn't in it, and, my gun, and any other valuables were with me inside wherever I was staying. The first few days, I was kinda paranoid about my decision, but then, it became somewhat normal. Some of the places I went, I wouldn't even consider going without either a gun or an armed guard. You know your in a bad place when the cops stop to check out what you're doing, then asks if you know where you are! A couple of times, they even went so far as to sit across the street until I was done, but, they weren't always there, and so I was on my own, just me and my little suprise. Fortunately, I never had to even pull it out.


----------



## Boostedawdfun (Sep 15, 2012)

Chicago sucks so bad in many ways. If your truly concerned about the laws just google a Chicago PD phone number and call them and ask what your options are.


----------



## IGbullshark (Aug 10, 2012)

illinois just passed a CCW law about three months ago but im not sure they have worked out all the details yet such as reciprocity.


----------



## Bonecrusher (Aug 7, 2010)

Boostedawdfun said:


> Chicago sucks so bad in many ways. If your truly concerned about the laws just google a Chicago PD phone number and call them and ask what your options are.


That was my next step. I would like to try to be law abiding but it goes against my better judgement.


----------



## Socom (Nov 3, 2005)

Murder capital of the country. Goes to show you just how effective gun control laws are...


----------

